# Thanks Lyft for making sure regular drivers will make nothing NYE



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They are sending out all these emails and texts telling people they will make BIG MONEY New Year's Eve. 

It's BS. I worked last NYE and it was hardly anything more than a normal day or night here as there were already so many drivers out.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

An ant on every corner last New Years Eve. 2 ant's actually. Zero surge. Few ride requests. Total dud. Gave up early on.

Recent texts and emails from Lyft get deleted without reading. I know what they are about. Waste of cyber space on their part sending them. App is staying off this New Years Eve.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Did you guys get zones for Sunday?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Not yet in Miami, but I think Lyft is about done in Miami anyway. They can't compete.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

F


Jufkii said:


> An ant on every corner last New Years Eve. 2 ant's actually. Zero surge. Few ride requests. Total dud. Gave up early on.
> 
> Recent texts and emails from Lyft get deleted without reading. I know what they are about. Waste of cyber space on their part sending them. App is staying off this New Years Eve.


 FUBER and Lyft want to look like heroes by having the service, but neither of them will haul any of those drunks around.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Did you guys get zones for Sunday?


How big are the high % PZ zones?

Ours are about 8 blocks square


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Last year in LV, it was gridlock in most areas nearing the Syrip. Likely nightmare again.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Gryft chumped out and gave no Sunday PZ for our area. Thanks d heads!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> How big are the high % PZ zones?
> 
> Ours are about 8 blocks square
> 
> View attachment 189170


The bad one I see is the north shore zone but very high rate, & the rest are pretty much every bar district whole night


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Nothing yet in Toronto though they just got here but still I want to know what incentives there are so I can decide to go out or not.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> The bad one I see is the north shore zone but very high rate, & the rest are pretty much every bar district whole night


Those are good. I'd be a Lyft Line harlot for these


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> Those are good. I'd be a Lyft Line harlot for these


Yep...pretty good. That North shore single zone of 360% from 4-6 PM will draw every driver known to man there. I bet there will be 25 drivers there and a two hour rest waiting amd probably no hits.....that's the end of the Steeler game and usually I sit in the town zone close to bridge to get there. Not even worth driving into that nightmare, you might only get one out of traffic nightmare if your lucky.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

On par with what Uber is offering accept Ubers Surge Zone is way bigger and Uber will be way more busy here in Buffalo.

Lyft has alienated a lot of its drivers here because of ride switching and BS cancellations. There are some weekend nights where I will get Plus requests 20+ minutes (or more) away all might long.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Las Vegas 180%-200% from 12am thru 5am.


----------



## aep (Jan 3, 2018)

If anyone is still following this thread - I’m a pitt lyft driver and had no power zones offered for NYE - does lyft selectively target drivers with power zones?


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> They are sending out all these emails and texts telling people they will make BIG MONEY New Year's Eve.
> 
> It's BS. I worked last NYE and it was hardly anything more than a normal day or night here as there were already so many drivers out.


In my market (LA) there were powerzones covering all of Los Angeles from the coast to downtown. Ranging between 80%-350% mind you the average was 110%.

So every driver and their uncle were in those areas. Leaving the valley open.
Made $400 between 9pm and 2am. Didn't have a ride below 200% prime time.
My longest ride was 200% from universal studios to downtown ultimately to Compton. $92 take home. Haven't seen numbers like those since my days of doing Uber Lux.
My last ride was 400% going from West Hollywood to just about where I live. So I called it a night after. Could of worked three more hours and made around $600. But figured it's your last day doing Lyft might as well finish it with a bang. Last trip paid out $38 for 7 miles. And the next day I got a surprise that she tipped $10. So all in all I did what I preached. The powerzones are tempting but ultimately you will make more driving within my standards. I think I did 11 rides for the night out of atleast 70-80 denied requests.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lyft is run by Simple Jacks and Warrens


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

I made $160 in two hours on lyft, way better surge than uber in Colorado.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

New2This said:


> Lyft is run by Simple Jacks and Warrens
> 
> View attachment 191531
> View attachment 191532


I agree 100%


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I didn't even bother turning on Lyft...I was getting bigger surges outside my front door instead of driving 20 minutes to their PZ.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I got a nice $30 Lyft Plus (no PT or PZ) to South Beach and Ubered the surges the rest of the night.


----------

